# Best target arrows



## jdw2920

What is the best target arrows?


----------



## ar1220

Lots of good choices...Black eagle gold tip easton Amy arrow can be a target arrow. If your looking for a fat shaft a black eagle PS 23 or 26 is a good choice


----------



## Larry brown

I'm trying to decide myself. I have been thinking about going with the GT series 22. But haven't decided yet.


----------



## Padgett

I have been shooting gold tip x-cutters for years and they are a awesome arrow, I would recommend them to anyone. This year I am starting the season with gold tip series 22's, I cut them to 28 inches and put 120 grain points in them with gto bushings and gto nocks and the 2.1 fusion vanes on them. I have shot them for about a month and they are shooting very well and my 12 count has been strong. I haven't seen a difference in the 12 count between them and the x cutters, I am shooting k50 with them and with crowded 12 rings hopefully they can squeeze in there nicely.


----------



## pottergreg

I am assuming you mean best for 3D targets? Are you shooting known or unknown? What class are you shooting? Do you need screw in points (hunter classes)? How are your distance judging skills if unknown? There is no one "best" arrow. Are you a beginner? Are you shooting ASA speed limit, what is your draw length and how many pounds do you want to shoot? My wife shoots women's bow hunter at 44 pounds and 24" shaft and is required to shoot screw in points. I shoot unknown 40 yards in the senior so I shoot a skinny at tow with very heavy point and tiny vanes to reduce drag.


----------



## Kstigall

pottergreg said:


> I am assuming you mean best for 3D targets? Are you shooting known or unknown? What class are you shooting? Do you need screw in points (hunter classes)? How are your distance judging skills if unknown? There is no one "best" arrow. Are you a beginner? Are you shooting ASA speed limit, what is your draw length and how many pounds do you want to shoot? My wife shoots women's bow hunter at 44 pounds and 24" shaft and is required to shoot screw in points. I shoot unknown 40 yards in the senior so I shoot a skinny at tow with very heavy point and tiny vanes to reduce drag.


Exactly!

If you have *NO* affiliation with any manufacturer then you might shoot different brand "target" arrows depending on your needs. There's no functional reason to use only one brand arrow for every game.
- I've been using Easton 2712's for indoor spots but shot a few 60 X games with Carbon Express X-Jammers.
- If you also shoot US Archery then you must use 23 diameter shafts.
- I shoot Known class in ASA and my Carbon Express LineJammers have done extraordinarily well for me. I have become fond of these arrows. 
- I have only a 26" draw so if I shot unknown class I _might _go with an even lighter weaker spined shaft so it might be a 23 diameter 
- I used FatBoys and/or CXL's with screw-in points when I shot IBO. Black Eagle Challengers are 23 diameter and have done well on the tournament trail. 
- If you need say a real soft spine and light weight arrow for a short draw and low draw weight you might shoot Gold Tip Velocities maybe the light Black Eagle shaft.

For a 27 diameter shaft that isn't heavy the Carbon Express X-Jammer is good. Easton SuperDrive 25's are popular. Gold Tip doesn't make a light weight fat shaft shaft but if you have a long enough draw and not light draw weight they have some excellent arrows. Some folks don't care for the weakest spine Black Eagle Magnums but the heavier spined Magnums have won a bunch of stuff. I'd put my 25 diameter LineJammers up against anything on the market.


----------



## sagecreek

I've went back to the 22's for the last two years shooting unknown for the speed. They group good and very tough arrows.


----------



## Planner

Padgett said:


> I have been shooting gold tip x-cutters for years and they are a awesome arrow, I would recommend them to anyone. This year I am starting the season with gold tip series 22's, I cut them to 28 inches and put 120 grain points in them with gto bushings and gto nocks and the 2.1 fusion vanes on them. I have shot them for about a month and they are shooting very well and my 12 count has been strong. I haven't seen a difference in the 12 count between them and the x cutters, I am shooting k50 with them and with crowded 12 rings hopefully they can squeeze in there nicely.


High profile Fusion 2.1"?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tdmarks66

a lot of shooters I know like the 22,s


----------



## mpgavin87

jdw2920 said:


> What is the best target arrows?


I have like my xcutter pro's for DAIR and 3d


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdw2920

I had some ps26 built and really like them


----------



## Mh4262

Too many choices!


----------



## hill7117

Victory NVX 25 V.1 They have a coating on them that keeps from having to use so much lube. Great arrows.


----------



## jimb2

nano pro's or x10's


----------



## Redthecanuck

I am going to give Superdrive 23's a try but getting them in Canada is a bit of a pain.


----------



## e_johnson11

I have shot the FatBoy's in IBO for 2 years now and they have done very well for me.. I also like the black eagle magnums but I cant afford them... haha
If your looking for a smaller diameter arrow I would recommend Victory VAP's I have had good luck with those as well.


----------



## bow9

I just set up some SuperDrive 23's and am coming off the series 22's and so far I like the 23's better.
375 spine is just right with the poundage I want to shoot whereas the 22's I felt were overly stiff.
I think the more you can match the spine the better off you are


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

3D I use CXLs and GT X Cutters. 
If you wanna save a few bucks on the GTs buy the non pro version...cut a cpl inches off the back and they are as good as the pros.


----------

